# طريقة بسيطة لصناعة الورنيش



## يوسف الغريب (20 نوفمبر 2009)

المكونات 
100جرام شمع نحل - 300جرام زيت زيتون -200جرام تربنتين 
طريقة التحضير
يسخن زيت الزيتون والشمع حتى ينصهر الشمع . يسكب هذا الخليط على التربنتين مع التحريك المستمر
ويضاف اللوم المطلوب والمادة الحافظة 5جرام


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى يوسف
ما المقصود بشمع النحل
ومن اين يأتى اكرمك الله
وشكرا


----------



## تميم الشيني (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرألك اخ مالك وياريت حدا من الشباب يشرح لنا طريقة الطلاء بشمع العسل وطريقة طلاء الكملكا مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## يوسف الغريب (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ مالك هذا الورنيش ليس لة صلة بالطلاء انا لقيت بعض الاخوة فى المنتدى بيستفسروا عن ورنيش الجلود اى الاحذية
شمع النحل واضح من اسمة ويدخل فى صناعة المنعمات الصناعية


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للاهتمامك اخى الكريم بالرد
وهل هذه الطريقه تصلح ورنيش احذيه
ان كان الاجابه بنعم 
اريد منك المساعده فى عمل ورنيش سائل مثل الورنيش التركى الموجود فى الاسواق تحت مسميات كثيره
وجزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا الله واياكم بالعلم النافع


----------



## يوسف الغريب (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن بكل سهولة بالمذيب العضوى وقليل من الماء المقطر


----------



## تميم الشيني (6 أبريل 2010)

ماهي افضل طريقة للصق الفينيل واللينيليوم على البلاط


----------



## chem1982 (25 مايو 2012)

بارك اللة فيك اخي 
زيت الزيتون ليس من الزيوت السكاتيقية اي الجفوفة لايصلح لصناعة البويات والورنيشات
الا اذا انت جربت هاي الطريقة


----------



## farouq dabag (3 يونيو 2012)

سلام عليكم
ارجو ايضاح ما المقصود بمادة تربينتين ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## adel allam (29 أكتوبر 2012)

المقصود بالتربنتين هو زيت التربنتينا والذى يستخدم فى التزييت للالات


----------

